# strobe lights on west coast mirrors



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

quick question ive notived on some guys tandems and triaxles that they have strobe light beacons mounted on some type of bracket to the top of their west coast mirrors. ive been searching all over the 'net and cant find any. does anyone had any suggestions? thanks


----------



## edosher (Jan 26, 2004)

www.awdirect.com these guys have everything you will need, Andrew


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I know of some guys who have strobes mounted on their mirrors like this and HATE IT- at night strobes always reflecting off hood/through window/ flashing you in the eyes- we always mount our on top of the cab/ rear of dump body, etc., for what its worth...


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

i bought a set of these without the brackets.. the backs have shields on them so it doesn't reflect back towards the truck. they are super bright and get noticed.

http://www.whelen.com/images/Lightheads/Micro_Edge/hiresweb/Micro edge pair.png

http://www.whelen.com/images/Lightheads/Micro_Edge/hiresweb/mcedgewa.png


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

My buddy has those on his chipper/forestry truck and they stand out real nice and don't come into the cab. But he put those on his oversized I-Box behind the cab.


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

the trucks a hooklift so i had no choice but to mount them on the mirror...



jazak said:


> My buddy has those on his chipper/forestry truck and they stand out real nice and don't come into the cab. But he put those on his oversized I-Box behind the cab.


----------



## PPMnh (Jul 28, 2006)

www.retracmirrors.com they make the west coast mirrors that come on stock cab/chassis gm vehicles (i have some on my dodge, etc.) they have different brackets in there that you may be able to make work..? fleetpride is a distributor...


----------

